# versatrans vs. vibratrans



## alexetal (Dec 31, 2009)

Hello all,

Does anyone out there know the difference between the Versatrans Hot-Peel by Versatranz and the Vibratrans Hot-Peel by Proworld? I have samples of both and they seem almost identical. The pricing for the different transfers is also exactly the same. I am wondering if they both outsource the printing to the same company. 

Thanks.


----------



## ImageTrans (Aug 2, 2011)

I have come to find out that versatrans prints transfers for ProWorld. Versatrans prints on its own versatrans paper, and for pro world orders it prints on ProWorld paper and ships out to customers. 

the two types of prints are the same completed by versatrans, pro world is a middle man from production to customer.


----------



## Austin300 (May 24, 2009)

ImageTrans said:


> I have come to find out that versatrans prints transfers for ProWorld. Versatrans prints on its own versatrans paper, and for pro world orders it prints on ProWorld paper and ships out to customers.
> 
> the two types of prints are the same completed by versatrans, pro world is a middle man from production to customer.


Good to know.

I was pretty sure they had outsourced this and
always good to know the main provider.


----------

